# Black Algae?



## NeilW (30 Jul 2010)

So here I am in the rather embarrassing situation of the first post of my tank being filled on the 'algae' section    This is the tank in question;
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10577 

and here is the specimen in question;






*Tank specifications* - 17 litres.
*Lighting* - 11watts over 6 hours
*CO2* - None /spot dosing EC
*Filtration* - Eheim Ecco 130, 500 litres per hour 
*Fertilisation routine* - 0.2mls TPN+ daily, Columbo Flora Base, Osmocote

I thought I was going to be safe as I went for a dry start but within the first day (!) of being filled the moss in my setup has a black thread-like algae and has now spread to the hairgrass.  I suspect it was already infesting the moss before it was filled.  It was filled on Tuesday so its been 3 days so far.   

I'm struggling to ID it on James Algae guide but it looks most like this picture of BBA; http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae/bba2.jpg 
but isn't tough to break and isn't so 'stag-horned' in appearance (more 'strandy') so I suspect it isn't BBA?  It also isn't as 'dense'.  When it grows out it looks more like this;
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae002.jpg

My possible theories;
-organic buildup from the dry start (however the system was flushed completely once on the day of filling and several times whilst it was still dry)    
-ammonia spike from poo where all the inverts are continuously eating the piles of algae that were coating the rocks 
-lack of flow around the whole tank due to massive rock in tank 
-over filtration if thats possible?  massive turnover in comparison to tank volume
-lack of CO2 (although I have been dosing EC)

So far I am doing standard procedure of daily water changes, spot dosing EasyCarbo (although this is hard to apply as I can only use up to 0.1mls on a tank this size without ODing!), set the lighting to 6 hours and mechanically removing what comes back with tweezers.  I also repositioned the inlet of the filter.  My main question is am I doing all I can to help?  

Do I also;
-switch the light to the 9 watt model
-clean the filter (although I did this 2 weeks ago when it was on my old setup)
-cut back on nutrients (currently dosing 0.2mls daily in addition to nutritious soil) or add more?
-stop water changes
-buy a couple of amano shrimp to eat it

I'm running out of ideas so any help greatly welcomed as always, please cure my headache


----------



## Brenmuk (3 Aug 2010)

I had a quick look at your journal - great nano setup   .

 I would say your problem is lack of CO2 or unstable CO2 levels. How close is the tank to the window atm? It looks from your picture you posted this morning in your journal http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10577&start=160 that you are getting most of your light from the window (though this maybe due to exposure/image properties etc).
Perhaps move the tank into a more shady position which will allow to control the light levels more or dose EC on a regular basis.


----------



## NeilW (3 Aug 2010)

Brenmuk said:
			
		

> I had a quick look at your journal - great nano setup   .
> 
> I would say your problem is lack of CO2 or unstable CO2 levels. How close is the tank to the window atm? It looks from your picture you posted this morning in your journal http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10577&start=160 that you are getting most of your light from the window (though this maybe due to exposure/image properties etc).
> Perhaps move the tank into a more shady position which will allow to control the light levels more or dose EC on a regular basis.



Cheers Brenmuk  

It is right next to a window but is underneath it so doesn't get direct sunlight.  When I set the tank up I thought it could be an issue like you say but my previous setup (also non CO2) was in direct sunlight in the mornings with no problems.  I think once a tank is stable then sunlight isn't a problem no more then any other kind of light is.

I started to dose EC and removed every scrap of algae I could find and I think I'm top of it now (fingers crossed!)

Thanks for your help,
Neil


----------



## Garuf (3 Aug 2010)

I'ts cyno, get some out and it it stinks of earth it's a very easy fix. 3-4 day black out, huge water change, improve flow, up kno3 levels, avoid any natural daylight like the plague.


----------



## NeilW (3 Aug 2010)

Whatever type it was it's almost gone from what I've been doing, just daily 50% water changes, spot dosing the EC, keeping up with adding TPN+, removing any I see with tweezers and the goby has helped a bit too.  I think it was in moss already during the dry start and when I filled it the change in conditions gave it a chance to go mad when the tank was at a low.  If it comes back I'll put your plan into action Garuf, cheers.


----------



## NeilW (3 Aug 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'ts cyno, get some out and it it stinks of earth it's a very easy fix. 3-4 day black out, huge water change, improve flow, up kno3 levels, avoid any natural daylight like the plague.


Reading this again I think you've hit the nail on the head as is does stink of earth.  Also I think I may have cured it by moving the in and outflow of my filter (so improving flow) adding the TPN (improving kno3) and doing water changes like you advised.


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2010)

Hi Neil, 

Is this tank supposed to be low tech? Because adding all that fresh water adds CO2, and you are dosing too. Which essentially makes it closer to EI.

I'm always wary of lighting levels without CO2, I think you can get away with MUCH lower than most think, an when you do, flow isn't much of an issue...

Good luck,
Paul.


----------



## NeilW (3 Aug 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> Hi Neil,
> 
> Is this tank supposed to be low tech? Because adding all that fresh water adds CO2, and you are dosing too. Which essentially makes it closer to EI.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Paul.

Its only freshly filled last week so I was kick starting it with water changes and dosing and then reducing both the dosing and water changes as I go until I reach low-tech.  

I've had no other algae from lighting so far (touch wood) so I think it was purely a case of low nitrates, poor flow, and dirty moss from the lack of flow and disturbance of the soil when I filled it.


----------

